# texas sized peppermill



## nwcatman (Nov 18, 2008)

i had some time to spare yesterday so looked to see what i could make from the old woodpile. the peppermill is 13"tall and 3.5" dia. at the base, 2.75" at the top. the other things are coffee grinders, and some antler/bullet pens.


----------



## ahoiberg (Nov 18, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Nov 18, 2008)

THAT's a peppermill!!

Looks good, too.


----------



## el_d (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice mills. What kind of wood did you get out of your pile


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice PM... I make lots of them.  One of the more fun things I turn.  I like the crush/Grind mechanism better than the standard... I don't have to be so precise in my measurements... and sometimes I am measurementally or maybe just  mentally challenged.


----------



## nwcatman (Nov 19, 2008)

el_d said:


> Nice mills. What kind of wood did you get out of your pile




mesquite, only mesquite.  well...sometimes i use oak too that grows here.


----------



## RichB (Nov 19, 2008)

Those are really sharp!!!  Where did you get the parts for the coffee grinders.  I have never seen those.  They look like a nice project.


----------



## nwcatman (Nov 19, 2008)

RichB said:


> Those are really sharp!!!  Where did you get the parts for the coffee grinders.  I have never seen those.  They look like a nice project.



 the coffee grinder mechanisms are from PSI, and CSUSA sells both those and the peppermill parts. when i have em on display for sale i always drop in a few beans/peppercorns so they can be demonstrated.  the thru hole on the coffee grinders is 1" which works fine but needs to be inletted  1 1/2" dia. and 1/2" deep on top to accommodate the bottom of the grinder. the last 2 measurements are a guess so need to measure first.


----------



## nwcatman (Nov 19, 2008)

hilltopper46 said:


> THAT's a peppermill!!
> 
> Looks good, too.




thanks!  sent you a PM.


----------



## RMB (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats awesome... I got a few pepper/salt mill kits from CSUSA...or was it PSI? eh. anyways, If you don't mind, I'm wondering what price range folks sell them for? I remember seeing big peppermills in Napa made of cherry, maple or walnut (rough sanding marks included) for pretty rediculous prices. I probably won't sell the ones I have now, they'll be Christmas presents.


----------



## nwcatman (Nov 19, 2008)

i was told that for a non-pro it is $10 an inch rule of thumb. people like Paul Chilton sell em for $250 and up, roughly


----------



## RichB (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  I will for sure try making them.


----------



## RMB (Nov 20, 2008)

10$ an inch sounds good... I'm gonna go chop down a tree now...


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 22, 2008)

nwcatman said:


> i was told that for a non-pro it is $10 an inch rule of thumb. people like Paul Chilton sell em for $250 and up, roughly



I don't price mine on a per inch basis... usually do a formula based on material costs and time spent making them at a standard shop rate... if converted to a per inch basis, probably would be more like $8 or $9 per inch.  

I've seen some on the web at pretty impressive prices.


----------



## angelofdeath (Nov 24, 2008)

I think those are awesome pieces....very nice grinders.....great job...thanks for sharing


----------



## nwcatman (Nov 24, 2008)

angelofdeath said:


> I think those are awesome pieces....very nice grinders.....great job...thanks for sharing



thanks, glad you like em. thanks for what ur doing too.


----------

